# Life in the UK Test - Study advice



## Nate_baby (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, new to the forums here and was wondering if anyone had advice about preparing for this exam. I understand "Life in the United Kingdom: A Journey to Citizenship - 2nd Edition (2007)" book is the one to study from but are there specific parts i need to concentrate on, or does it change all the time so just get a full over view of the manual.

Also after I have completed the exam what the next step might be.

Any other help or advice is appreciated. Thanking you in advance!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Nate_baby said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forums here and was wondering if anyone had advice about preparing for this exam. I understand "Life in the United Kingdom: A Journey to Citizenship - 2nd Edition (2007)" book is the one to study from but are there specific parts i need to concentrate on, or does it change all the time so just get a full over view of the manual.
> 
> Also after I have completed the exam what the next step might be.
> 
> Any other help or advice is appreciated. Thanking you in advance!


Hi and welcome to the forum. It is a couple of years now since I last glimpsed those books, as I used to help my students to study for the exam. I do know that there is some online websites that can give you exam practice and lots of information. I think you will find links to the websites within the book. If you can't find anything, let me know and I will search out the websites for you.

Many of my students had very limited English, but managed to pass the test. So please don't worry too much.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hello, there. It really isn't hard at all. When I called to make an appointment for myself to take it, I was told to focus on Chapters 2-6...not to worry about reading Chapters 1 or 7-9. I will be applying in April. This is a great website to take practice tests, and has great info about it as well. Once you take the test and pass, if you meet all the requirements for citizenship, you just simply fill out the application, and send it in, along with payment and any other documents you have to send. Good luck! *


----------



## Nate_baby (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice ladies! much appreciated.


----------



## Nate_baby (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*You're welcome!*


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## attuk (Jul 3, 2008)

This is a very simple exam. You need answer 24 questions and get 18 if them correct to score 75%

Good luck !


----------



## Catfamily (May 23, 2008)

*Life in the UK test*

Hi everyone, I am lost with this thread. Can someone explain toe me what the test is all about and why must I register (Planning to come to the UK next year)


----------



## attuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Catfamily said:


> Hi everyone, I am lost with this thread. Can someone explain toe me what the test is all about and why must I register (Planning to come to the UK next year)


If you are planning to apply for British citizenship or you want to apply for permanent residency, one of the critical requirements is to pass the Life in UK Test. ref Life in the UK Test blog

Post here if you want any help


----------



## jiss (Jun 20, 2008)

*Life in UK Test*

Hi 

I am thinking of staying in Britain or acquiring the British Citizenship then I need to apply for the Life in the UK Test. Which is the best wesite for preparation?

jiss


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*I found this one to be the best. Good luck!*


----------



## jees (Jul 28, 2008)

*'Prepare: Life in the United Kingdom*

please suggest a good site for test preparation


----------



## jees (Jul 28, 2008)

*prepare Life in UK Test*



Nate_baby said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forums here and was wondering if anyone had advice about preparing for this exam. I understand "Life in the United Kingdom: A Journey to Citizenship - 2nd Edition (2007)" book is the one to study from but are there specific parts i need to concentrate on, or does it change all the time so just get a full over view of the manual.
> 
> Also after I have completed the exam what the next step might be.
> 
> Any other help or advice is appreciated. Thanking you in advance!


This is a very simple exam. You need answer 24 questions and get 18 if them correct to score 75%

Good luck !


----------



## jees (Jul 28, 2008)

*Life in the UK Test*

This is a very simple exam. You need answer 24 questions and get 18 if them correct to score 75%


Good luck !


----------



## andries82 (Aug 1, 2008)

Good Luck! Should be doable!


----------



## attuk (Jul 3, 2008)

You can try the free online Life in the UK test, to measure your knowledge.


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

I just arrived in the UK on a settlement visa from the USA. My wife and I have been married 7 years. In order to be granted ILR I have to take the life in the UK test. I'm starting the process now and will keep everyone posted.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

I must admit, I just gave the book a quick read before the test and passed . It was ok, dont panic


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

i just got my british passport last month
the test is very easy i got all my answer right
but i dnt know how some ppl fail the test?
anyway good luck


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

If you have an IQ of 80+ you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

*After the Test*

I just passed the test. I have been married to my Scottish wife for 7 years. ILR should be automatic. However, I had to take this test. Now what do I do? I have my settlement visa and approval to work. What needs to be done for someone with my situation to change my status on my Visa to ILR?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Robe said:


> I just passed the test. I have been married to my Scottish wife for 7 years. ILR should be automatic. However, I had to take this test. Now what do I do? I have my settlement visa and approval to work. What needs to be done for someone with my situation to change my status on my Visa to ILR?


_If I pass the test, what happens next?

If you pass the test, your test supervisor will give you a pass notification letter. You will be required to sign the pass notification letter before you leave the test centre. This letter contains details of your test date, supervisor, centre location and a unique ID number. 

When you have completed your application for citizenship or indefinite leave to remain, you should attach your pass notification letter and send both to the Home Office. The Home Office will retain the information it gets from test centres for a reasonable period. However, you should submit your application as soon as possible after taking the test._
Life in the UK Test website

So attach your pass letter to your ILR application and send off.
UK Border Agency | Applying to settle in the UK as a partner

Or if you have already applied for ILR outside of UK pending your pass, then the Home Office get electronic notification of your pass within a couple of days, so you don't have to do anything. Just keep hold of your letter as confirmation of pass, in case you need to show it.


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

Or if you have already applied for ILR outside of UK pending your pass, then the Home Office get electronic notification of your pass within a couple of days, so you don't have to do anything. Just keep hold of your letter as confirmation of pass, in case you need to show it.[/QUOTE]

Joppa, good answer as usual. Where did you get the above direction? That is my situation.
I was approved from LA Consulate for settlement. 
I arrived in the UK and I've now completed the Life in the UK test. 
My current settlement visa allows me to work but expires in 2013 pending my pass on the LIUK test.
Now that I've passed I'm wondering how my visa will change? Will I get a new visa with an ILR designation?
Will I receive a letter stating that I've passed and have a new status? Any insight? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Robe said:


> I was approved from LA Consulate for settlement.
> I arrived in the UK and I've now completed the Life in the UK test.
> My current settlement visa allows me to work but expires in 2013 pending my pass on the LIUK test.
> Now that I've passed I'm wondering how my visa will change? Will I get a new visa with an ILR designation?
> Will I receive a letter stating that I've passed and have a new status? Any insight?


In that case you have to apply for ILR on form SET(M) enclosing your notification letter. I suggest you pay extra for same-day premium service at a public enquiry office (you need to make an appointment), when you hopefully get your passport back within a few days with a new ILR endorsement, or you may be kept waiting for months (5 months is the longest I've heard). 

_Where an applicant has satisfied all of the requirements for Indefinite Leave to Enter (ILE), except the KOL requirement, they should be granted 27 months Leave to Enter (LTE). During this time they can, at any point, satisfy the KOL requirement in the UK and apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR)._
SET16 - Knowledge of language and life in the UK (KOL provision)


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

Joppa said:


> In that case you have to apply for ILR on form SET(M) enclosing your notification letter. I suggest you pay extra for same-day premium service at a public enquiry office (you need to make an appointment), when you hopefully get your passport back within a few days with a new ILR endorsement, or you may be kept waiting for months (5 months is the longest I've heard).
> 
> _Where an applicant has satisfied all of the requirements for Indefinite Leave to Enter (ILE), except the KOL requirement, they should be granted 27 months Leave to Enter (LTE). During this time they can, at any point, satisfy the KOL requirement in the UK and apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR)._
> SET16 - Knowledge of language and life in the UK (KOL provision)


Thank you for your answer. I was under the impression that since I have been married to my UK wife for 7 years ILR was automatic upon approval of my visa. 
From what I've read, if this were prior to 2007 (before LIUK and language requirements) my visa would have arrived with ILR on it. This led me to believe that the LIUK test was just a formality and that once completed my status would be updated.
I've looked at the fees for the Set(M) form. They are pretty steep. Your suggestion to pay for priority is a good one. It will minimize the time without my passport. Unfortunately the fee for that is twice what I paid for my visa. 
Thanks again for your guidance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Robe said:


> Thank you for your answer. I was under the impression that since I have been married to my UK wife for 7 years ILR was automatic upon approval of my visa.
> From what I've read, if this were prior to 2007 (before LIUK and language requirements) my visa would have arrived with ILR on it. This led me to believe that the LIUK test was just a formality and that once completed my status would be updated.
> I've looked at the fees for the Set(M) form. They are pretty steep. Your suggestion to pay for priority is a good one. It will minimize the time without my passport. Unfortunately the fee for that is twice what I paid for my visa.
> Thanks again for your guidance.


Yes, it's unfortunate that those who used to get their ILR on their first settlement visa application now have to apply and pay again after passing KOL. But as you were only given a limited leave to enter till 2013, you have no choice. Only those who are already in UK on another visa, who can take the test before applying for ILR, need to pay only once. You can apply for naturalisation as British citizen after living in UK for 3 years, and you don't have to take the test again, but more fees are payable.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

How early can you take the test before a UK Spouse visa expires?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> How early can you take the test before a UK Spouse visa expires?


At any time, as soon as you arrive in UK.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks a lot someone told me you could only do it a week before and I know if you do not pass it you have to wait a week to take it again. Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok thanks a lot someone told me you could only do it a week before and I know if you do not pass it you have to wait a week to take it again. Thanks again!


All you need to know is at Life in the UK Test website, esp under the Help section.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the link


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to go change my name on my passport and social security card in the UK. Do you think that would mess up me testing for Life In The UK since my UK Spouse Visa is under my maiden name?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, sorry to bother you but are there any specific books I can buy for this? Also how soon can you take the life in the UK test? Is it right before the application for the ILR or can I take it now that I am in the UK? Also my maiden name is in my documents but the forms I will send in like bank statements will be in my married name. Will that mess up the visa or by showing my marriage certificate do you think it will be okay? Sorry for all the questions just wanting to get this done. I just had a baby a couple of months ago and I am nothing but stressed and with doing the test as well I only worry but I want to get everything right so I will not have to go back to the US Thank you ahead of time for any information you can provide.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

What are the list of documents that you need to send in for ILR? Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you but are there any specific books I can buy for this? Also how soon can you take the life in the UK test? Is it right before the application for the ILR or can I take it now that I am in the UK? Also my maiden name is in my documents but the forms I will send in like bank statements will be in my married name. Will that mess up the visa or by showing my marriage certificate do you think it will be okay? Sorry for all the questions just wanting to get this done. I just had a baby a couple of months ago and I am nothing but stressed and with doing the test as well I only worry but I want to get everything right so I will not have to go back to the US Thank you ahead of time for any information you can provide.


See Life in the UK Test website. Get second edition of 'Life in the United Kingdom Handbook'. Don't order from Stationery Office but from Amazon.co.uk, where it's cheaper.
You can take your test now or at any time before you apply for your ILR. I suggest you do as soon as possible and get it out of the way. It has no expiry date.
Don't worry about maiden/married name. Just do your test in your married name. You need to produce photo ID with your name at the test, so I suggest you take your passport plus your marriage certificate.



> What are the list of documents that you need to send in for ILR?


See Section 10 on SET(M) application form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/settlement/formsetm0420091.pdf


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Joppa!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh should I wait a couple of months to get the book since we just hit 2012? Or do you think the books are all the same? I just want to get the book for the right year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Oh should I wait a couple of months to get the book since we just hit 2012? Or do you think the books are all the same? I just want to get the book for the right year.


They haven't announced the test is about to be changed so the current edition should be fine.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much again!


----------

